# Haven't seen Jan posting!!! NEW PUPPIES MAYBE?!?



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone heard any news!!!!!!!!!eace:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Catherine~ Yes, Austin and Tori have 3 half brothers. You can see their pix here


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

They are really cute.

Come to think of it, we haven't heard from a lot of regular forum folks in awhile. Whatever happened to Cosmosmom and susaneckert, I wonder. There are probably others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, in fact if you look at Jan's website, you'll see that she's got some amazing color changing puppies. It's fascinating.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa~ I didn't realize she'd gotten the pix up on her site. Here's the link for anyone interested in seeing Tori and Austin's brothers 

The Three Amigos


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*They are adorable!*


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How cute are they! Congratulations Jan!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Jan...look forward to watching them grow!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Jan on your three little boys!:baby::baby::baby:
They are cute as buttons!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> Anyone heard any news!!!!!!!!!eace:


Most of my online time is spent with a HCA committee I'm on. I miss you guys but I love the work we do. One of the things we do is the HCA Horizons and the new edition is due out soon.....and at least one from this board has a picture of her and her dog in it. :tape:
All went well through the hurricane. The dogs refused to go outside which is weird. They always follow me out back but I guess they sensed the danger. We were really lucky. The tornadoes were above and below us and the hurricane was 80 miles south of us. No damage but somehow the microwave got a lot of water in it 
The puppies are darling to watch. They opened their eyes yesterday. Awwww that's such a sweet time  Everyone is trying to guess what color they're going to be when grown and they're sending pictures of puppies that were similar in color when tiny. It seems we either have tri color classics or silver sables and Suzanne the color guru agrees with that. One day they have a lot of brown, the next day they have a lot of black. I guess they're going to do whatever they want :biggrin1: That's one of the fun things about Havs.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for the nice notes. That's sweet of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jan, I just went to your web site to check out the puppies, they are darling.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Jan, I just went to your web site to check out the puppies, they are darling.


Thanks Kathy. They're so much fun. I was hoping for a girl to keep from the litter but got all boys so now I'm on a search for a really special female puppy. I never wanted to see ads for puppies here but now that I'm looking I wish we had it <G>


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well darn on only boys Jan - but I'm sure you'll find that special female somewhere.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Well darn on only boys Jan - but I'm sure you'll find that special female somewhere.


Thanks Lisa. I'm patient and will wait for the perfect girl. All things happen when they're supposed to (or so I believe)


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

*the Three Amigos*

Hey Jan, your 3 amigos are extremely cute!!!
Just saw them on your site!
Do tell about the names though!
Who the heck is Ned Nederlander? 
Nederlander is the dutch version of "dutch person"

Likewise : american, canadian, fran,caise,

So I am quite interested in that dutch guy  I am actually quite curious how you guys pronounce :"nederlander" hahaha!
greetings,
Suzanne


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Hey Jan, your 3 amigos are extremely cute!!!
> Just saw them on your site!
> Do tell about the names though!
> Who the heck is Ned Nederlander?
> ...


Hi Suzannae,
The names came from the movie, Three Amigos and the names of the puppies are the main characters. I've had so many ask me if they have Dutch in them. The closest to that is 2 countries away, Hungary, in the lines. *Edit:* Oops, my bad. There's also the Netherlands and Sweden. We pronounce it Ned-er-lan-der. Is there another way? I'm part German but lost the language years ago.
Here's the plot summary of the movie with the names:

Three out of work silent movie actors are accidentally drawn to a Mexican village that is being harassed by a gang of outlaws. The three, 'Ned', 'Lucky Day' and 'Dusty Bottoms' play 'Lone Ranger' types in their movies, but must play their parts for real now. Written by Rob Hartill

When silent film stars Lucky Day, Dusty Bottoms and Ned Nederlander get fired, they take a job offer from Mexico: Doing a show with El Guapo, supposedly the most famous actor there. Traveling there in hope of getting good money, they arrive only to learn soon that El Guapo is not an actor, but a cruel gang leader suppressing people. He abducts the mayor's beautiful daughter Carmen (to be his wife) in revenge for the people's cry for help. Now, all hopes of the village folks rest on the weak shoulders of three minor-talented actors, who can't just walk off the set this time


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Jan-- the three amigos are precious!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

How funny to read that Jan!

"Nederlander" 
Basically, if I would write it down in english phonics should be pronounced:
Nay-dur-l-an-dur

an = as in *an* apple

I'll definitely follow up on your 3 boys 

Which dutch lines do hey have then?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, I got a chance to view your 3 amigos on your site. They are beautiful!! I am thrilled you chose names from the movie as we are all huge fans of The Three Amigos!!!!! I think hubby, our 3 teens and I can recite almost the entire movie from memory, we've watched it so many times. LOL GREAT names!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What beautiful boys. Congratulations!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> How funny to read that Jan!
> 
> "Nederlander"
> Basically, if I would write it down in english phonics should be pronounced:
> ...


I like the way you pronounce Nederlander! 
Last night the puppies got a lot more light brown in them. I was so stunned I had to look at them all again and then had my hubby confirm that it wasn't there earlier just in case I was  ound:
How do they change in just a few hours?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? These havs will never stop amazing me.
I'll show you their pedigree so you can see who is from what country. 
http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=19881&id2=19004&gen=6


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, I got a chance to view your 3 amigos on your site. They are beautiful!! I am thrilled you chose names from the movie as we are all huge fans of The Three Amigos!!!!! I think hubby, our 3 teens and I can recite almost the entire movie from memory, we've watched it so many times. LOL GREAT names!


That's like me and Top Gun :biggrin1: I've seen The Three Amigos a few times...love the actors in it.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow, that's quite Dutch influence you've got there!

But it doesn't surprise me, "a maiden effort" is very America oriented, especially in the phenotype, she often brings/ships pups to America and brings dogs from America with her....

I love the way the pedigree is set out, with all the pictures! I love how extensive it is!


I know Hav's are magical furballs, but that they change colour that quickly!? hahahaha!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> I know Hav's are magical furballs, but that they change colour that quickly!? hahahaha!!


It had us doing a triple take. I was told they were going to change color a lot and pretty fast but we sure didn't think THAT fast!


----------

